# Excel won't print



## msonberg (Apr 7, 2004)

I try to print using Excel 2003 and I get the print icon for just a split second and then it disappears. No print... nada. I've been copying info from excel and printing it with Word to hold me over, but I'm tired of doing that for obvious reasons. What can I look into to try to resolve this problem? I don't have any other issues printing with any other software.

Thanks!


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

what do you see when in Excel, you go to File and Print. Is your printer listed correctly?


----------



## msonberg (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, it is listed correctly in the print dialog box. I don't get errors or anything. It seems as though it's going to print, but I get nothing.


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

seems strange that it'll work from Word but not Excel.
Is your printer set to print to file from Excel or anything like that?

My only guess is that from Excel the printer properties or settings are not correct


----------



## msonberg (Apr 7, 2004)

OK, I'm no moron here, but I didn't change anything here at all and it's printing now. I DID drop the print list box down and select my printer again and clicked OK, but I really didn't change anything. Who knows. Maybe it was stuck on something. Whatever the case, it's printing now.

I appreciate your efforts! 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

super!


----------



## jspencerxx (Apr 11, 2007)

I had this problem after I deactivated some fonts using a font manager program. I found that when I reactivated the Verdana font (macintosh) everything worked well again.


----------

